# GV 5-30 am



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gonna keep this short and sweet...details ta follow on the supporter board...so if ya wanna play...ya gotta pay....

Launched outta Wallaces....

First cast,Puppy,2nd,3rd,and 4th cast produced puppies.18-28....

Kept one @ 26...pics will follow.

Wasn't done yet.....The schoolies decided ta feed.

15 dinks(16-22)Wanted ones with a lil more backbone....


durrin tha slack...monster horse heads...they love them assasins....didn't feel like cleanin e

All fish caught on Mirro's and Bass assasins.

Was home home by 12pm


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> First cast,Puppy,2nd,3rd,and 4th cast produced puppies.18-28....
> 
> Kept one @ 26...pics will follow.


You weren't using DB77 ruler again were ya!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> You weren't using DB77 ruler again were ya!



naw......... had my IGFA sanctioned one.Measured again when I got home....Did call ya...and left a VM


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

so drum what kinda yak did you end up getting?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanx for the report and nice going on the Redfish!! I sure do miss the Grandview pier; it's like going to visit a friend that has passed away when I see the remnants... Kind of feels haunted, too.... I can almost here them cry, 'Fish On'.....
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> so drum what kinda yak did you end up getting?


Tarpon 140...with tha rudder....man,best thing since sliced bread


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

you get that thing new??? i am thinking of getting a tarpon 120. i have been doing my homework and the only difference i can see is the length. any others? what is your opinion between the two i kinda figue you reviewe both of them. let me know I am itching to get one and start tweaking it...you know stuff like anchor, lights, rod holders maybe even fish/depth finder. have you considered a fish/depth finder??
can you equip the yak with a type of live well?

sorry about the questions hope you do not mind. was wondering what you guys do with the fish when you catch them especiall if you land a couple big stripers you know something around 36"? last question can you put a trolling motor on a yak???

thanks for all your help

one last question where did you get yours???

thanks again
ken


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Rsf228*

Pretty new to this yakin thing myself.I jus enjoy bein away from tha summer crowds and fishin spots that were once unaccessible,on foot.

Tha Tarpon 140 is deffinitely a major step up from the BPS Mainstream.From the traking on the water while yer paddling aspect to the spacious room ya store gear.

The Mainstream is a great begginers yak,esp if ya don't know fer sure if yakking is fer you,but it did it's job,especially when we fished the shoals of the Eastern shore.With thad said,I still woulda got my butt kicked even if I had tha Tarpon.


I know ya asked fer my opinion on the Tarpon 140 vs the 120...I dunno,but the trade offs fer length is speed and the trade off fer length is manuverabilty.The manuverabilty issue is solved with the rudder.So I have tha best of both worlds,a faster tracking yak(14ft) and tha ability to mAnuver with foot peddles(rudder).

I have taken the 140 to the HRBT,and the length can be difficult at first,driftin throug the pilings,but doable.

The add ons I have,well are still tha basics,anchor with anchor line,fiberglass paddle,night lite,padded seat,fish crate/rod holders,scotty rod mount.
I do plan on putting on a depth finder and a portable GPS mount,which in time I will seek advice.

I am also a newbie @ this,but I'm hooked like a blue on a Gotcha.....the summer months will be well spent away from the beach and shore crowds and catchin feesh

But if ya ever wanna get up,gimme a PM.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> was wondering what you guys do with the fish when you catch them especiall if you land a couple big stripers you know something around 36"? thanks for all your help
> 
> thanks again
> ken



go fer tha sleigh ride...use yer yak as a counter weight ta slow her down.I got pulled,yesterday by a big cow nose.I really wanted my Mirro lure back,so I held on,wore tha fish out and got my lure back.

Fer tha pups I caught,fished them with lite tackle,anyway,so I couldn't horse em in,go fer tha ride.Ya jus bring tha fish to tha side of the yak and lip em(do not attempt on blues  )


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> one last question where did you get yours???
> 
> thanks again
> ken


An ex yakker on Tidal fish,who jus bought a boat.

Check tha yak section.I know Chad is sellin a bunch of his,even the Mailbu X-Factor he jus won in NY


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

NSEARCH,
Do you have any leads on any other boats? Looking at the T14. Did you find your boat from an individual seller or an outfitter with several?

Thanks in advance
Lou


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

LouDog said:


> NSEARCH,
> Do you have any leads on any other boats? Looking at the T14. Did you find your boat from an individual seller or an outfitter with several?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Lou



individual seller.There out there.

The only one I know who has one,is Chad Hoover.He's got his on sale @ TF


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

i looked at the river outfitter store (not sure if that is the correct name) on rosemont and va bch blvd in va bch and finally got to see a tarpon up close. I got to see the 120 next to a 140 and the 140 (yellow in color) was definately a nicer boat. I really liked the yellow color as opposed tothe blue. I think that the power boaters will be able to see a yellow/orange boat better. The blue would kinda blend in with the water and I sure would not want to get run over while fishing. The tarpon 140 was equipped with a rudder and was going for $869. Not sure how good a price this is but did give me a good basis to compare too. Gonna still shop around. Will also look into the secondary market. But i do like to have a new one if spending that kind of jack. But then again with the money saved on a used on I would have extra cash to equip it.

Nserch you never quite anwsered the question of where do you put the keeper fish when they are really big? you just put them on a stringer or what

Unrelated to fishing I stopped by the hummer dealer to look at the new H3 took it for a spin and wow nice truck Its a scalled down version of the bigger H2 and goes for a scalled down price of 28-30K sure would be a nice truck to haul around a new yak   

Oh yea Nserch were you in the GV area this weekend a co worker said she saw a nice tarpon140 equipped to fish out there?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Nserch you never quite anwsered the question of where do you put the keeper fish when they are really big? you just put them on a stringer or what
> 
> 
> Oh yea Nserch were you in the GV area this weekend a co worker said she saw a nice tarpon140 equipped to fish out there?



I carry a stringer,fer that biggun,I also carry a small cooler,if'n I'm fishin fer pan fish  tha coolerdoubles as a bait cooler.

If that was yor co-worker was in a Tarpon,I saw him Sunday morning.....I have turned a few yakkers ta fish that area,but they have yet found tha oyster bars......a few that I have taken out on tha shore know where them bars are  


BTW...tha options do add up....$179 fer a a portable GPS,$120 fer depth finder,and have yet bought a battery,$120 fer a fiber glass paddle..and I can imagine tha list can go on....

Good luck on yerSerch....


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Welcome to the Wildy Club, I have some WS stickers for you. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ruthless said:


> Welcome to the Wildy Club, I have some WS stickers for you. You will not be dissapointed.




Thanks,Corey..I'll see ya and the crew @ the next TKAA meeting.
When is it again?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Next TKAA meeting is 6-15-05 at 6:30pm Oceans East 2 on N. Hampton blvd.

Robert


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

do the guys bring thier yaks to the meetings? I would love to attend meet the yak fishermen and check out the rigged yaks maybe get some ideas as to which one to get. right now i am leaning towards the tarpon 140  

would also need directions coming from the norfolk naval base


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> do the guys bring thier yaks to the meetings? I would love to attend meet the yak fishermen and check out the rigged yaks maybe get some ideas as to which one to get. right now i am leaning towards the tarpon 140
> 
> would also need directions coming from the norfolk naval base



Oceans East.....right on HAmpton BLVD,like yer heaed to CBBT.The tackle shop is right after the McDonalds on yer right


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Oceans East.....right on HAmpton BLVD,like yer heaed to CBBT.The tackle shop is right after the McDonalds on yer right


He means Northhampton also known as Rt 13 and its a couple of stores after McDonalds, you will understand when ya meet him.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> He means Northhampton also known as Rt 13 and its a couple of stores after McDonalds, you will understand when ya meet him.



yA CAN CALL ME dUMB,BUT i AIN'T STUPID  


Thanxs...Shooter


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Aint that what buds are for,,,, pointing out your mistakes and making fun of you in public


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

ok guys i know exactly where it is go there all the time for bait 

see ya all there


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

RedskinFan228 said:


> i looked at the river outfitter store (not sure if that is the correct name) on rosemont and va bch blvd in va bch and finally got to see a tarpon up close. I got to see the 120 next to a 140 and the 140 (yellow in color) was definately a nicer boat. I really liked the yellow color as opposed tothe blue.


Ask the salespeople. Just because they didn't have a yellow on on display doesn't mean they don't have on in their warehouse.


----------

